# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Ligue Blood Bowl CPC : 3e mois, fin et suite (dans cet ordre).

## von_yaourt

Voilà, c'est fini. Et pourtant, c'est déjà reparti. J'ai l'impression d'avoir passé l'équivalent de deux vies à organiser tout ce bordel, mais ça y est, après une répétition générale de taille déjà conséquente, l'un des plus gros (le plus gros, peut-être ? ) tournoi de l'histoire de ce forum est dans les starting blocks, comme disent les mecs trop idiots pour comprendre les règles du Blood Bowl. Et pensez-vous qu'on aurait le droit à un merci de la part des instances dirigeantes du journal pour tant d'efforts ? Une marque de reconnaissance de la part des gestionnaires d'une communauté pour laquelle on sue sang et eau afin de lui offrir des jeux où l'on se met des pains, tout ça pour réduire les taux de consommation d'opium parmi les canards désœuvrés ? Non, évidemment, ces gens là sont trop occupés avec leur « vrai métier », ils n'ont « pas le temps tout de suite, là y a bouclage et après on va boire un coup ». Sauf Ivan. Lui il est sympa, il relaie mes articles sur Twitter. C'est le seul à mériter un bisou.

Lire la suite sur le site.

----------


## CHbox

Coach du mois  ::lol::  Je savais que ce site web m'apporterait gloire et beauté  :Cigare:

----------


## Grouiiik

Roooooh  ::love::

----------


## Lawthrall

J'avais pas lu, encore un bel article, j'aime!  :;):

----------


## CryZy

Awé, j'avais point vu non plus, faudrait relayer sur le topic dédié, d'autant plus que j'ai eu mon quart d'heure de gloire  :Cigare:

----------


## jeanrun

Pardonnez le derangement est ce que quelqu'un peut me faire passer sur mumble ? ca va faire depuis ce matin que je suis co dessus ^^

----------

